# Other .NET Programming > ASP.NET >  Deserialize JSON file into its parts

## jaykappy

I  have a JSON file like seen below...
I need to read this into is parts....NOTING that I trucated this JSON file quite a bit to just show one record per section


I need to loop through the "bovaObj" Key and display all the records inside it. For instance there is one here "010033"
--------I need to eventual write this to a table but writing into individual rows in a text box would be fine
I then need to Read down into the "result"
--------WIthin the "Result" key will be 20 or so Keys....as seen below there are "BBA", "County", "HUC12"
--------I need to read all the records and fields into a table from each of these 3 Keys

Any thoughts how to read this deep and how to read the multiple Keys in the "result" indivudually?  I would want to read the data inside the "data" subkey for each of the 3 keys "BBA", "County", "HUC12"



```
{"results":[{"paramName":"Result","dataType":"GPString","value":{
    "bovaObj": {
        "010033": [
            161094, 
            "Lepisosteus osseus", 
            "Gar, longnose", 
            999, 
            999, 
            999, 
            999, 
            "[123,223,999]"
        ],
    }, 
    "pythonFinish": "2022-02-23 10:02:42.934000", 
    "pythonStart": "2022-02-23 10:02:14.877000",
    "result": {
        "BBA": {
            "data": [
                {
                    "AdminComments": null, 
                    "BOVAJSON": "{"040100":["0"],"040248":["0"] }", 
                    "BOVAList": [
                        "040100", 
                        "040248"
                    ]
                }
            ], 
            "objectIdField": "OBJECTID", 
            "title": "BBA", 
            "url": "https://servicesdev.dwr.virginia.gov/arcgis/rest/services/NeoVafwis/VafwisGuestExtra/FeatureServer/4"
        },
        "County": {
            "data": [
                {
                    "Acres": 373710.367767, 
                    "Area_SqMi": 583.48797607, 
                    "Area_meter": 1512302714.29, 
                    "BOVAList": [
                        "010033"
                    ]
                }
            ], 
            "objectIdField": "OBJECTID", 
            "title": "County", 
            "url": "https://servicesdev.dwr.virginia.gov/arcgis/rest/services/NeoVafwis/VafwisGuest/FeatureServer/0"
        }, 
        "HUC12": {
            "data": [
                {
                    "AreaAcres": 24696.58894066, 
                    "AreaSqKm": 99.94363792, 
                    "BOVAList": [
                        "010131"
                    ]
                }
```

----------


## VictorN

Please, edit your post to properly format the code snipper(s) with *CODE* tags.
Otherwise your codes/script is very hard to read/understand.

----------


## jaykappy

am new to this and sort of understand the querying JSON with LINQ but still not sure how to get all the way down to say "BBA"

Very new to this and not sure how to get all the way down to 'BBA' and data:[

I think I have to walk this entire path?: Results > value > result > BBA > data



```
{"results":[{"paramName":"Result","dataType":"GPString","value":{
    "bovaObj": {
        "010033": [
            161094, 
            "Lepisosteus osseus", 
            "Gar, longnose", 
            999, 
            999, 
            999, 
            999, 
            "[123,223,999]"
        ],
    }, 
    "pythonFinish": "2022-02-23 10:02:42.934000", 
    "pythonStart": "2022-02-23 10:02:14.877000",
    "result": {
        "BBA": {
            "data": [
                {
                    "AdminComments": null, 
                    "BOVAJSON": "{"040100":["0"],"040248":["0"] }", 
                    "BOVAList": [
                        "040100", 
                        "040248"
                    ]
                }
```

----------


## VictorN

Did you try something discussed/suggested here: https://www.google.com/search?q=json...client=gws-wiz

----------


## jaykappy

Thats the point I have been looking at all of these..thats why I turned to a forum.....I was hoping someone would help with a simple example of how to get to the "BBA":{"data":[]

Im confused how to walk the whole way down from "results"

----------


## VictorN

Well, I had the same problem about three years back in my VC++ project. I've just downloaded some "library" that could parse/encode/decode JSON scripts and then using the https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/JsonCpp tried to find the functions needed to parse or to write JSON scripts. Kinda *Trial-n-Error* method!  :Big Grin:

----------

